# Need help finding a score ASAP!



## peo (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello all,

Due to a backed-up shipment, I am in desperate need of finding a score of an orchestral arrangement of Rachmaninoff's Prelude in G minor, op. 23 no. 5, as soon as possible.

There is one by Rubbra and one by Caillet; either will do.

PLEASE let me know if you have access to either of these scores! Thanks!


----------

